# If Useing Well Water Are There Any Addtives That I Need To Add?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

If useing well water are there any addtives that I need to add?

Right now I only use Stress Coat but prob switch to prime when I run out. What do you guys think? Do I even need to use either of these two or anything else? Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Shouldn't need to add anything to well water, it's already chlorine-free


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

> Shouldn't need to add anything to well water, it's already chlorine-free


agreed i was on well water for along time just get a profesional water test to check for metals and calcium.. if that is all clear you are good to go with no chemicals


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

So i dont need to worry about there slime coat?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i have straight well water...my fish are happy. from faucet to tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Same here, faucet to tank, plain and simple


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

slime coat is only if you are moving them and they rub and flop in the net that removes the slime coat...but like i said befor about a water test is a good idea because well water can some times have dangerous metals like iron and copper


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Does the slime coat repair it self if it rubs off?


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

with piranhas i wouldnt even worry about it and ya within a day or 2 its back to normal


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Joe.G said:


> Does the slime coat repair it self if it rubs off?


 It can heal itself fine though it is best to avoid damaging it inany way in the first place


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Depending on your water source and location theres lots of things you _might_ need to worry about... pestecides, fertilizers, phosphates from decaying plant matter, heavy metals... on and on and on

If you contact your local health department they should have a full report of your well water and everything thats inside. Or you can pick up a test kit from home depot and test for most of those things yourself.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i use a water filter on my tap before it goes through the water softner was aftraid of the salt but i guess it would be okay.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

The only downfall to using well water is that there is a good chance you'll get so used to not adding additives that when you move and you have city water you'll forget and kill your cycle fish right off the bat, lol







or at least that's exactly what I did.

I've used well water for years and never added a thing to it. It's chlorine free so there's not much to worry about.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Hopeing I am always going to be on well water. Only thing I wish is that I was on town sewer instead of a septic system, But I guess thats all apart of country living.


----------

